# Wallpaper Thread



## FireRunner

Anyone have nice photos they want to share? I've been using cigar photos for all my background images (computer, phone, etc).

Here's one I took last week - 1024x768


----------



## fuente~fuente

Great idea!


----------



## Nature

That's a nice pic!! And some nice sticks, too I might add. (So I've heard/read.) Love it!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Nature said:


> That's a nice pic!! And some nice sticks, too I might add. (So I've heard/read.) Love it!


What are you waiting for Mark??? Get to trying them! :bounce:


----------



## Nature

fuente~fuente said:


> What are you waiting for Mark??? Get to trying them! :bounce:


Warmer weather!! Actually I picked up one of the My Fathers at a local B&M last fall... Just waiting to have enough (uninterrupted) time and the right setting... It's resting.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Nature said:


> Warmer weather!! Actually I picked up one of the My Fathers at a local B&M last fall... Just waiting to have enough (uninterrupted) time and the right setting... It's resting.


Makes sense, now that I see your in freaking NEBRASKA. :lol:


----------



## Es1topgun

awesome pic


----------



## FireRunner

Here's two more. I have these at 1600x1200 and should fit or resize to most screens. If you want a particular size let me know.

*To view/save the full size image "right click" then select "view image" or "open image".*



















*To view/save the full size image "right click" then select "view image" or "open image".*


----------



## Es1topgun

great shots


----------



## Nature

FireRunner said:


> Here's two more. I have these at 1600x1200 and should fit or resize to most screens. If you want a particular size let me know.*To view/save the full size image "right click" then select "view image" or "open image".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To view/save the full size image "right click" then select "view image" or "open image".*


Man, that is cigar p0rn :dr:


----------



## Dazz

Nice job, they look great :thumb:

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## ten08

Very nice shots, Henry :thumb:

Oliva has some good ones for download on their site. ---> Oliva Cigar


----------



## justbrew77

I made this one at work the other day.


----------



## FireRunner

@justbrew77 Nice. I love the background texture.


----------



## FireRunner

*Alex Bradley Sticks*

To view the full size image "_right click_" then select _"view image_" or "_open image_".


----------



## FireRunner

Here's another two...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great pics thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nature

Man and they just keep coming! Nice work!!


----------



## FireRunner

What's better than an Oliva? Two Olivas.


----------



## TTecheTTe

These are fabulous! I like yours much better than Oliva's. Thank for reading my mind - I wanted to see the MF and OX on their own, and your new portraits of them are fantastic!!


----------



## thanhvnguyen




----------



## Dazz

Great pics Henry, Im using the Opus X wallpaper on my netbook :tu

Cheers- 
Dazz


----------



## Dubv23

Great photos! I've been using my iphone lately to capture either the cigar im smoking or the band when I'm done And i process it using and HDR app. I'm no photographer so this does some cool stuff to photos, especially since I'm not a decent photographer. They are very processed though which is why I love what your doing and catching the fine details of the cigars and bringing them to life. Well done.


----------



## FireRunner

TTecheTTe said:


> These are fabulous! I like yours much better than Oliva's. Thank for reading my mind - I wanted to see the MF and OX on their own, and your new portraits of them are fantastic!!


Thanks! There's plenty more Oliva and My Father's to come 



Dubv23 said:


> Great photos! I've been using my iphone lately to capture either the cigar im smoking or the band when I'm done And i process it using and HDR app. I'm no photographer so this does some cool stuff to photos, especially since I'm not a decent photographer. They are very processed though which is why I love what your doing and catching the fine details of the cigars and bringing them to life. Well done.


Thanks. Macro photography is a hobby of mine. Here's another one for Oliva.


----------



## FireRunner

thanhvnguyen said:


> View attachment 43234


Great photo. Love the angle, punch cut and the light haze of smoke.


----------



## thanhvnguyen

Firerunner - Thanks for the love botl. Here are couple more cigar photos by me.


----------



## Dubv23

I use my iphone to add effects to get an end result like this










I like the natural beauty your guys photos bring to like but unfortunately I cannot capture that kind of photo for the life of me


----------



## Gdaddy

I like the effect. Very cool.


----------



## FireRunner




----------



## B-daddy

thanhvnguyen said:


> Firerunner - Thanks for the love botl. Here are couple more cigar photos by me.
> 
> View attachment 43263
> View attachment 43264


They're killer.


----------



## shakinghorizons

Great pictures guys!! Might have to get my wife to start snapping some pictures!


----------



## FireRunner

Here's a recent photo I took. Right click and view the full image before saving.


----------



## ejewell

I'm saving using a lot of these in my theme, it rotates wallpapers ever 15mins. They always bring a smile to my face! I'll see what I can do this afternoon to share the wealth


----------



## FireRunner

Another one for the Pete Johnson fans out there.


----------



## FireRunner

Can you guess who makes these?


----------



## ejewell

FireRunner said:


> Can you guess who makes these?


Pete Johnson


----------



## FireRunner

Pete Johnson's L'Atelier 46 (click for larger image)


----------



## smcclown

This is a great idea for a thread. I'll be contributing a few in the future. Not sure they will be as good as these though.


----------



## zgnombies

There are some very nice pictures in here. Thanks all for sharing them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

FireRunner said:


> Pete Johnson's L'Atelier 46 (click for larger image)


I really like how you can even pick-up the texture on the bands in this one. Very nice.


----------



## FireRunner

Here's one of the Oliva Series V Melanio. (click here for larger size)


----------



## FireRunner

Click for larger image


----------



## Callum Harris

Took this last year. I can go digging around for the full res if anyone wants it


----------



## FireRunner




----------



## Harley3381

Lots of great photos!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

​


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

​
Not my pics but i thought they were cool you gotta click em to super-size em!


----------



## Redwyvern

Here's one I found. I love it, never smoked one of these but they sure look tasty!
View attachment 81730


----------



## Horsefeathers

Redwyvern said:


> Here's one I found. I love it, never smoked one of these but they sure look tasty!
> View attachment 81730


That one is done buy the guy who runs Cigar Obsession, who also happens to be a commercial photographer. You can see more of his stuff at Cigar Art . That's a really nice picture, and the San Cristobals by Ashton are really underrated in my opinion.


----------



## Puroprince

try the San Cristobal Papagayo XXL


----------

